# The dreaded, wicked weather has arrived.



## billski (Aug 17, 2009)

The dreaded, wicked weather has arrived. I fear these days the most. 

I had to run out early Saturday to stock up on milk and bread.  I hunkered down in the house, dialed up the Weather Channel.  The NWS Severe Weather Warnings are in high gear.  Couldn't get to work because the pavement was too hot.   Summer camp was canceled due to the heat.   The highways were jammed due to radiator coolant spills.   There was a line out the door of Home Depot today taking the very last air conditioners they had to offer.  There was a run on ice, price gouging is rampant.   Swimmers, hikers and bikers are getting lost and injured at record numbered.  Grubs, wasps, bears, crabgrass and polen threaten our very existence.  Inner city murders reach an all time high during the summer months.  Summer is a dreadful and dangerous time.

Oh, how the mind drifts for want of a nice cool day, crisp evening and frost on the mountaintops.  Allergies subside, sunburns fade.  To think, relief is only a few short months away.   The sun-birds must fly away to the peaks of the Argentina, or to the more reasonable climes of the north pole, to return with cooler tempers.

How slow the summer months trudge by.  Not a snowflake or a frosty streak to be seen.  There is hope; fall always provides a re-birth of the spirit winter has to offer.  Hope falls eternal...    Paradise finally arrives at our door.


----------



## Marc (Aug 17, 2009)

This summer has been the pits.  We went from cold and rainy straight to the Amazon.  Hopefully we'll have a cool, dry fall because we were completely screwed out of 2009 shoulder season #1.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Ahh a nice cool crisp fall. Looking forward to it.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 17, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Ahh a nice cool crisp fall. Looking forward to it.


+1


----------



## Philpug (Aug 18, 2009)

We got our new AC system in just in time. Two of our neighbors systems just went now.


----------



## Greg (Aug 18, 2009)

billski said:


> The dreaded, wicked weather has arrived. I fear these days the most.



Aren't you the guy that :roll: when the TV mets predict crippling snowfall? :lol: This is no different. Yeah, it's hot outside. Drink lots of water or stay in the AC. We haven't had much of this weather this year. I really don't mind it. It is making me debate whether to ride or not though...


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 18, 2009)

Going for a ride on the H2O skis today.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## billski (Aug 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> Aren't you the guy that :roll: when the TV mets predict crippling snowfall? :lol: This is no different. Yeah, it's hot outside. Drink lots of water or stay in the AC. We haven't had much of this weather this year. I really don't mind it. It is making me debate whether to ride or not though...


 

You're preaching to the choir, Greg! Yeah, I'm the guy. Ooop, I forgot, I fell back into that Yankee sarcastic, no smilies, no winks communicating mode. Big apologies! I tell you, communicating by computer sucks. What happend to the good old days of face-to-face? I guess I'm too told for this sort of discussion method...    

Must have lost the thought a million threads ago, I enjoy all the season and dive into all of them with equal gusto, save perhaps, black fly season!     Kinda hoped the collective memory would have had a longer half-life!


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 18, 2009)

Considering summer only really started a few weeks ago, I'm not complaining! Usually we have no rain and 90 degree + temps from the last week of June through mid August. That being said, have you heard? This just in,... It's the humidity!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 18, 2009)

just another day in the swamp .

We're heading out to  walk 2 miles in a couple of minutes but at least along the St Lawrence  there is a nice breeze


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 18, 2009)

Our AC in the office is just keeping it cool enough.... come on baby, be strong


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 18, 2009)

Just bought a few window units last week for the new place I moved into. My bedroom is like a meat locker! Come on Fall !!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 18, 2009)

I just went out and did some rubbings and the challenge was keeping my sweat from dripping on the rubbing paper..I'm ready for winter..


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 18, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just went out and did some rubbings and the challenge was keeping my sweat from dripping on the rubbing paper..I'm ready for winter..


 
So you're saying you went and rubbed one out in the hot weather!?   TMI !!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 18, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> So you're saying you went and rubbed one out in the hot weather!?   TMI !!



I sometimes get in the mood when I'm in the cemetery but no I wasn't getting rid of the poisen..I take tracing paper, place it on a memorial stone..and use a tennis ball to get a tracing..JEA!!!!!  Maybe I'll have a contest one day where my fans and groupies can compete for a chance to spend a workday with me..that would be mad steezy yo!!!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 18, 2009)

81F in the office, and climbing..... rut-row

More ice coffee


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 18, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> 81F in the office, and climbing..... rut-row
> 
> More ice coffee



Your AC must stink..75 degrees in my office and steady..


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 18, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Your AC must stink..75 degrees in my office and steady..



It's a tired unit


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 18, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> 81F in the office, and climbing..... rut-row
> 
> More ice coffee



My AC at home is limping along. The regulator is broken so if I leave it on too long the hoses freeze up. Still keeping things at around 77. New part won't be here for a couple days.


----------



## KingM (Aug 26, 2009)

Starting to see some cool nights. I hope the frost stays away long enough to ripen a few of these tomatoes. Beyond that, my business will be much happier if we have a cool, fairly dry autumn. After Columbus Day, however, I'll start counting every snowflake.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 26, 2009)

KingM said:


> Starting to see some cool nights. I hope the frost stays away long enough to ripen a few of these tomatoes. Beyond that, my business will be much happier if we have a cool, fairly dry autumn. After Columbus Day, however, I'll start counting every snowflake.


Welcome back!


----------

